# Tank or Pump



## pogybait (Oct 6, 2006)

As I have stated in earlier posts I am new at this RVing. One last question before I am ready to winterize. Most info tells you do get an adapter and place the suction side of the water pump to a bottle of antifreeze and use the pump to fill the system. My question is seeing in the end the water lines will be full of antifreeze why not dump the Red Juice into the fresh water tank and just pump it from there. Whats the reason for breaking the connection and using an adapter (which I have)?
Thanks
Bill
DBF


----------



## C Nash (Oct 6, 2006)

Re: Tank or Pump

Bill it generally will take about 5 gallon of antifreeze if you go through thr fresh water tank.  Takes about a gallon and 1/2 going straight into the pump.  Don't forget to bypass the hot water tank and drain it. It is also hard to get it all out next camping season.  Most of the drains are not in the bottom of the tank and several gallon are left even after draining.


----------



## pogybait (Oct 7, 2006)

RE: Tank or Pump

Mr. Nash,
     Thanks for the reply. I said it was my last question but your reply raises another one. If there is 2-3 gallons of water left in the tank does that not mean I need to add antifreeze to the tank because of the undrained water?
Thanks
Bill
DBF


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 7, 2006)

Re: Tank or Pump

Another problem with dumping antifreeze in your freshwater tank is that the stuff turns to a sugary substance when left long periods of time exposed to air.  This will attract bugs through the vent into your water tank.  Real nasty to clean out.


----------



## hertig (Oct 9, 2006)

Re: Tank or Pump

The reason you don't want water in your system to freeze is that when water freezes, it expands.  In a confined space like a pipe, this can cause the pipe to split.  A few gallons of water in a 40 gallon tank probably won't be a problem


----------



## miket (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: Tank or Pump

Drain the water tank, water heater and use compressed air to blow out the lines, 40 to 50 psi will do. I only use pink in the traps and a shot into the pump -- makes spring start up easy, no pink stuff to flush out -- no odor or taste problems ---- If you use air, at least 5 minutes per line per faucet, and toilet shower, etc.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Tank or Pump

Stll think a few bucks for the pink stuff is good insurance and I like to sanatize and flush system anyway on startup. If you put the antifreeze in the fresh tank it can be hard to flush it all out. Where you are located has a lot to do with method of winterizing.  Just load up and go south :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Tank or Pump

Put your adapter on your pump.  You will save in the amount of anti freeze you use and you won't have problems in the spring.  I agree to NOT put it in the fresh water tank, but don't agree on blowing out the lines.  Most spring problems we have come from not blowing all out of the lines.


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 4, 2006)

Re: Tank or Pump

One more thing.....if you have an outside shower, remember to witerize it too.


----------

